
OP claims to have been fired after 6 years of playing video games at work - zzgo
https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/4km3yc/finally_fired_after_6_years/
======
zzgo
The linked post was posted to /r/cscareerquestions with the title "Finally
fired after 6 years." In it, OP claims to have been employed by a name company
in the Bay Area, automated his job within 8 months, and basically sat around
playing League of Legends and browsing Reddit for 6 years before he was
discovered and fired yesterday.

The responses that OP received were by and large positive, with many
congratulations for OP for his accomplishment. I'm not convinced that OP's
actions were worthy of congratulations, but I can't find much discussion in
the thread on Reddit taking the opinion that OP was wrong.

Is OP entitled to get away with doing as little work on his job as he can get
away with? That's the impression that I get from all the responses to OP's
post. Can somebody make the argument that OP was wrong? I feel like I'm taking
crazy pills over here. Thanks.

~~~
qbrass
If OP was turning down more work claiming to be busy when they weren't, they
were wrong.

